# Anyone's Cat's have unusual markings?



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

I was playing with Mira last night and found that she has a perfect exclamation mark on her belly! LOL, does anyone else's cat have a cute marking?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Very cute! Love longhair kitties. My girl Alkee is all white with no markings(boring...I really don't like white cats much but she chose me!) My boy, Zuba, is seal-silver lynx-point and white---an unusal colour combination; both are Devon Rexes.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Jitzu has a nose-heart  I like her Marilyn spot too, but the heart is my favorite.



My second favorite is Muffin's mouth/nose freckles...but they're little and hard to get pictures of on such an active kitty!

Torri has a hat...and Doran has a dirty mouth, lol. He has a sort of dark cream patch on his chin and one side of his muzzle.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

my kitten tucker has a heart on his nose and my older kitten, valentine has a large black heart of her right side.


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Cute, I love unique markings! Have you guys ever seen that picture of a cat, that has a cat shaped mark on its back?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want to tickle that cute little tummy! 

I've always had tabbies, so if there are interesting patterns or markings, I've never noticed. 8O 

No, I've never seen the pic you're talking about - do you happen to have a link?


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper has 'Angel Wings'  it's difficult to capture in a picture, especially as his coat has darkened with age, but he has dark, vaguely wing-shaped markings over his shoulders.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

It might not be THAT unusual, but I just ADORE Samantha's little nose spot. I kiss it all the time! :wink:


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

here is that picture.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeti, has his white blaze in the middle of his back, just like his mom and most of her kittens..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

horsecollecter said:


> here is that picture.


O.M.G.

!!!! 

That's amazing! It really looks just like a kitty!


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh that picture needs to go in a calendar! That is too cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

tghsmith, I love Yeti's white blaze and the second white patch by his tail! 

That picture is amazing with their tails crossed like that!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

horsecollecter said:


> Cute, I love unique markings! Have you guys ever seen that picture of a cat, that has a cat shaped mark on its back?


 
I like your user name! Im a horse person myself! You can pm me if you want and we can chat about horses.


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

I dont know how unusual it is but I really like it. My Tai has black tips on his ears. It reminds me of a black tip sharks fins.


----------



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

My boy kitty has a triangle of darker fur over his nose and mouth. In the light it kind of looks like a mustache, and when it's dark it looks like a cow's nose. I call him "moo kitty". :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh SO cute! It looks like he just stuck his nose in cocoa powder! I especially love the little patch of color on his chin.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

My cat Furry had a triangle of three spots, one on each corner of his nose. I loved that little mark


----------

